
iPhone 8 Plus allegedly 'explodes' while charging in Taiwan - superfx
http://shanghaiist.com/2017/09/29/iphone-8-explodes.php
======
c517402
In the video it looks like she was still able to use the phone, the angle is
such that you can't see the crack while she is scrolling. Are there any other
videos where she uses the phone and you can see the crack? Or, do her
comments, which I don't understand, shed any light on usability after the
crack?

